# cute gerbil pics :D



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Thought I would share some pics of our beautiful girls 

Little Lily 









going a little grey on top 








<3<3 Keeeeesessssss!!! <3<3








This one makes me laugh every time - she is a a beaut really... promise!








Little jessie juice 
















perusing the interwebs...








cuddles with her daddy








Pretty little girlie!








Aaaaaand some group shots 








...which toy to play with next???

































Hope you enjoy


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

forgot how cute gerbils are!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you know I've never had gerbils as they've never really appealed to me but looking at the pics of your little tribe I find them gorgeous! They look like they have funny characters.
And very beautiful. Love the kissy pic.


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww they're lovely


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Do you know I've never had gerbils as they've never really appealed to me but looking at the pics of your little tribe I find them gorgeous! They look like they have funny characters.
> And very beautiful. Love the kissy pic.


They are the only thing I had before rats. I had them as a stupid ignorant teen and didn't give them the love, attention or cages   that they needed. I'd do anything to go back and slap myself. BUT even just watching them they are lovely. They can't half jump though and they are really really really fast!!


----------



## rabbitritz (Feb 20, 2013)

What cage do they have it looks really big?


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

hehe, thanks guys!!!  

We absolutely love these little girls. You've hit the nail on the head, Blade, they really do have their own amazing little personalities, and are such a joy to live with. We did a lot of research before we got them, as they were our first pet, and we were certain they would suit us and our routine. I think a lot of people just see them as hamsters with tails - but they're entirely different. (not to diss hammies - we love our little noodle too.)

It's taken us a while to fully tame them - but they're so friendly and rewarding! and cute little fluffy-butts


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely pics  Always nice to see Gerbils getting the care and attention they need/deserve.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww they are little beauties! 

I've never had gerbs either! I know nothing about them. What is that makes them a great pet to you? I mean like what are they like? I've never be around them before. They look like funny little sweethearts! And cheeky! I bet they're cheeky!! They look it ha ha! Gotto love a bit of cheekiness!! Xx


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

haha! they definitely are cheeky! I could go on about gerbils all day, they're just such inquisitive little creatures with their own little characters  I think my favourite aspect of gerbils is that they stand on their hind legs and have little arms which they're always picking things up with resting on things and such like - make them look like little fluffy humans  

They're kind of like little meerkats, running around, swooping through underground tunnels, then standing on the highest thing they can find, staring out. They are really quick and active - they love coming out of their tank and hopping on and off of the couch, running all over me - climbing onto my shoulder to get a good vantage point  

They can be cuddley at times too, letting me pick them up for a kiss on the back... Saturday I had them out and they just fell asleep on my lap under a blanket. so sweet 

They're really soft and cute looking, they don't smell at all, and never bite. because they need deep bedding to burrow in they don't need cleaning out too often, so they're really quite easy to care for. 

They're in their tank in our lounge, and everyone we have round loves to wonder over to them, say hello, have a little stroke and a cuddle - they are really so friendly  I recommend them as pets to anyone!


----------

